# bin newbie :)



## littleBrain (16. September 2001)

hi leute!

so richtig mit dem thema "gfx" beschäftige ich mich erst seit ein paar tagen... in sachen html und webdesign (wenn man meine werke überhaupt so nennen kann ) seit einem jahr

eben habe ich mein aller aller aller erstes gfx-wallpaper gestaltet und würde gerne eure meinung darüber hören 
die dateigröße ist ziehmlich groß, deswegen empfielt es sich das ganze als zip datei herunterzuladen...

- http://simps.de/littlebrain/wallpaper/1.jpg
- http://simps.de/littlebrain/wallpaper/1.zip

sooo, nun bin ich mal auf eure kommentare gespannt 

gruß,
littleBrain

P.S.: die domain littlebrain.de habe ich mit schon reserviert... bis diese freigeschaltet ist, muss ich noch einiges am design rumbasteln... wäre vielleicht jemand bereit mir ein paar tipps in ICQ zu geben? 
meine icq nr. ist 98808418

EDIT: achja, die texturen habe ich selbst gemacht... wenn jemand welche von einer mauer oder einem strauch haben möchte, kann sich bei mir melden


----------



## T00L (17. September 2001)

Finde es ein wenig..nun ja...einseitig..!
Da fehlt irgendwie des gewisse etwas..?!


----------



## Robert Fischer (17. September 2001)

geht nicht zu laden bzw. ladezeiten gegen unendlich-


----------



## littleBrain (17. September 2001)

hmm ... naja, is halt mein erstes 

hier mein zweites:
http://simps.de/littlebrain/wallpaper/2.jpg (ca. 200kb)


----------



## Robert Fischer (17. September 2001)

der kontast im bild ist ziemlich stark, also der helle streifen in der mitte z.b. und dann kommt die geblurrte schrift auch nicht so gut.


----------



## Alien3000lu (17. Dezember 2001)

*SCH.....*

ERROR 404!

Hab ich nur?!


----------

